

Google’s approach to scalable engineering - frognibble
http://thebogles.com/blog/2010/04/two-weeks-at-google/

======
samratjp
The scalability of their cohesive culture shows in their apps too. The Google
account is so much more valuable than MSN/Hotmail or Yahoo ever did. It's
almost as if their hiring process seems to translate to their apps itself i.e.
each app is smart enough to play along nicely with other smart apps.

~~~
_delirium
I actually find that tying aspect pretty annoying, especially as it relates to
Google Groups. Yahoo Groups makes it _much_ easier to subscribe to Yahoo lists
with non-Yahoo email addresses and manage the subscriptions and what goes to
which address from a control panel. With Google Groups, I had to make a
separate Google Account for my .edu email address just so I could subscribe to
a GG mailing list with it, so now I'm juggling multiple Google Accounts.

~~~
strebler
I don't like juggling multiple Google accounts either. At my company several
of us use the webmaster tools - but that can only be linked to one google
account. So whenever any of us checks it, there's a lot of signing out &
signing in again. It is indeed annoying.

------
asimjalis
I'd be curious to see if he feels the same way after he has worked at Google
for a few years.

